# Holiday/ guest house in Oudtshoorn or wilderness



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/3/18)

Hi guys, 

Need help finding a Holiday home or a guest house or bed and breakfast in Oudtshoorn or wilderness. Need it for Easter weekend. We are 8 adults and 5 kids. 
I am fine with a private house available for rent.

Any suggestions ? Tried Gumtree and booking.com but I guess we are too late to book.


----------



## Spyro (16/3/18)

Hey there!

We have a holiday home in Wilderness, or rather had and is now occupied by family permanently. Currently here now.

If you're into camping, Ebb and flow is awesome, If not, there are loads of hotels and BnBs of varying prices available.

I can have a chat to the neighbour who's very clued up on the topic tomorrow. I'll report back.

What I can tell you with absolute certainty is if you manage to call and book privately you can save around R100 per place per night. The online bookings take a big cut and the locals are more than happy to split the difference and give you a discount.

I'll see what info I can dig up and at the very least I'll be able to send you some places to try. The one down side to Wilderness is that a lot of BnBs don't bother to open during the off peak season.

I'll pop you a DM tomorrow when I have some info for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (16/3/18)

There are also a few major "avoid at all costs" hotels. I'll add these to the DM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/3/18)

That would be awesome !!! Thanks soo much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (17/3/18)

Try https://www.safarinow.com

Always find last minute accommodation via the site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (17/3/18)

Try Airbnb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/3/18)

Jengz said:


> Try Airbnb



Did find one earlier on this site, but they wanted us to pay the full amount of 6000 upfront so declined. Is it safe to pay someone on this site directly ?


----------



## Spyro (17/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Did find one earlier on this site, but they wanted us to pay the full amount of 6000 upfront so declined. Is it safe to pay someone on this site directly ?




Tell me who and where it is and I can make a turn and check up for you. Chatted to the neighbour this morning and he said chances are you won't find a thing. @Faiyaz Cheulkar


----------



## Spyro (17/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Tell me who and where it is and I can make a turn and check up for you. Chatted to the neighbour this morning and he said chances are you won't find a thing. @Faiyaz Cheulkar



Through my experience, Air BnB is safe.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Tell me who and where it is and I can make a turn and check up for you. Chatted to the neighbour this morning and he said chances are you won't find a thing. @Faiyaz Cheulkar


You are right, That place is gone too.


----------



## Spyro (17/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> You are right, That place is gone too.


He said even the camping spots will be booked up. 

Try out "the wilderness beach hotel" give them a call. Just be aware that it's really more of a huge motel. No real luxuries at all. Not a very pleasant place but it's dirt cheap and may have space available. 

Going into town later so will have a look see at billboards. Keep trying Airbnb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (17/3/18)

Oh, @Faiyaz Cheulkar you should also look in Sedgefield and Knysna, they aren't far from Wilderness at all. Might have better luck there. George is also a possibility, or Vic bay.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/3/18)

Spyro said:


> He said even the camping spots will be booked up.
> 
> Try out "the wilderness beach hotel" give them a call. Just be aware that it's really more of a huge motel. No real luxuries at all. Not a very pleasant place but it's dirt cheap and may have space available.
> 
> Going into town later so will have a look see at billboards. Keep trying Airbnb.


Wilderness beach hotel fully booked


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Oh, @Faiyaz Cheulkar you should also look in Sedgefield and Knysna, they aren't far from Wilderness at all. Might have better luck there. George is also a possibility, or Vic bay.


Thanks will check right now.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/3/18)

No luck. Individual bookings are available but non for a group this bih


----------

